
Ask HN: Facebook Live Map Discontinued? - pgrote
Often I jump on Facebook Live Map to check for local feeds when news is breaking. Yesterday I tried to get on and the URL no longer works. Others around the internet observe it hasn&#x27;t been available since Christmas Eve.<p>I can find no official mention of it being removed and my attempts to communicate with Facebook via tweet and Facebook itself went unanswered.<p>Does anyone know if the product is dead or is it just an extended technical issue?
======
flatbush7
Heard it was discontinued cause people was using it to sell items and Fb,
either didn't like it or didn't approve of it. I thought it was one of
Facebook's highlights. Hope it comes back.

